
The 2018 Web Developer Roadmap - geezerjay
https://codeburst.io/the-2018-web-developer-roadmap-826b1b806e8d
======
geezerjay
Submitter here. I've just stumbled on this article and I really enjoyed the
breakdown of what might be introductory paths to web development, although
some tech stacks are strangely absent such as .Net core and ASP.NET core.

Does anyone versed in these domains have any insight and advice to add to this
topic?

